# Yanmar GT14 front hydro switch problem ?



## screamineagle66 (May 22, 2010)

*Yanmar GT14 front PTO switch problem ?*

Hi all - recently purchased a very nice Yanmar GT14 with a mower deck that's not operating. There is no action at all, assuming the problem is electric somewhere. The PTO engagement switch has 5 poles on it, 4 of which are used. However, there are only two wires at the front PTO - red and black. 

Is there a common issue here ? Is there a safety switch somewhere that the other two wires lead to ? Is it necessary to replace the switch with a factory switch, or can I simply use a standard 2 pole switch ? 

Any input is appreciated - thanks.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

*pto*

May not want to spring for this but it would probably answer your questions.Yanmar Tractor Parts: GT14 SERVICE MANUAL They also have a pto kit available at a price that will make you want to fix yours.


----------



## ed616 (May 1, 2012)

*gt14*

the front pto if working will operate by applying 12 volt dc to the two wires, also there is a switch under the seat that must be active by seting on the seat this is a safety, also check the fuse it is 10amp, note first unplug the connector at the pto apply 12 volts if it clicks then check the safety switch if not you will need to contact an Yanmar dealer or have the pto rewind also replace the bearings, drive post and shims, a dealer my have these.


----------

